# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos > Cantábrica > Garona >  El río Nere

## sergi1907

Uno de los ríos que discurre por Vielha es el río Nere, afluente del Garona.

Aprovechando un rato libre decidí subir montaña arriba hasta donde me permitieron los críos y hacer algunas fotos, espero que os gusten.











Sigue....

----------


## sergi1907



----------


## sergi1907

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## Luján

Los ríos de montaña son preciosos.

Gracias por traérnoslo.

----------


## FEDE

Excelentes fotos y una maravilla de paisajes Sergi, muchas gracias por las excelentes fotos que nos has traido.

Otro abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## Los terrines

Qué preciosidad de paisajes, sergi1907; muchas gracias por mostrarlos.

Saludos cordiales.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Lo que daría por estar por ahí...

Saludos y gracias por mostrarnos un río tan bonito.

----------


## ARAGORM

Con solo ver las fotografías, se respira aire fresco. Por estos sitios no estarás pasando calor ¿no?.
Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Ví éste río y muchas de esas fotos en algún sitio... igual en éste mismo foro o en fotos que se envían a Eltiempo.es  :Confused: 
Pero sin duda son excelentes y las de la vegetación con ese verde que como dicen algunos... dan ganas de comérsela!!!  :Embarrassment: 
Envidia sana de patearse esa bonita zona Sergi.
Muchas gracias por refrescarnos un poquillo. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

